# One Gerbil Eating More Than the Other



## Aloobah (Aug 5, 2012)

One of my female gerbils is a lot bigger than the other one. I think she's been eating most of the food. The other one isn't an unhealthy weight, I'm just concerned about my girl that's been eating more. She's starting to get fat and is generally just bigger overall. I would try giving them less food, but I'm worried that the larger girl will eat all of the food and not let the smaller girl have any. 

What should I do? Is there any cause for concern? I'm worried that my larger girl will become an unhealthy weight at this rate. :c


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Can you get a picture of them together? This would help to advise you. What sort of housing are they in? Do you feed them from a bowl? Also how old are they? (sorry for all the questions but the answers will help!)


----------

